# Help with door shade



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why can't you put the blinds on the door?


----------



## tramp (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought about that, but they would stick out too far, about an inch or so from the door. If some one got into the back yard, say to break in when they thought we were not home, they could still see through the side of the blinds. Granted, they could not see much, but could still see if there is any movement in the house. When we leave, I have lights on timers.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You can make it work with the blinds.
Look at your windows, the blinds are tucked into
a recess in the window. 
Create the same condition
by running a molding strip of wood down the left side and 
right side of the door so that the ends of the blinds
meet the molding strip. 
The width of the strip of wood will
be dictated by the amount of room you have on the tight
side where the doorknob is located. It doesn't have to be 
wide -- maybe 1/2" to 3/4" ...same with the depth of the strip,
it doesn't have to be wide. Paint the strips to match the door. 
The blinds are mini blinds, right?


----------



## tramp (Sep 19, 2006)

The blinds you see in the picture are 2" basewood blinds. Blinds for the door would have to be about 85" in length to look right. With blinds I would also have to have a valance of some sort. I thought about a roman shade if I could get one in white and the correct length. That would hang very close to the door.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

What about a regular shade?


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I have used the enclosed mini blinds see if this would fit.
Go to amazon and search

ODL BWM256601 25"x 66" Enclosed Blind for Flush Framed Window Patio Door

Other option is the vinyl self stick contact paper that that looks like frosted glass.

This sounds cheap but it really looks good and last.


----------



## tramp (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info RRH. I contacted the company a couple of weeks ago and they do not have the size I need. I thought they would have said we could mfg. one, as what they make is fairly close but no, they did not. I thought about the contact paper but the wife said no way. I even thought about putting clear caulking and smearing it to look like frosted glass - again, no way.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I have these on both front and back doors. I had regular 2 inch blinds and they banged around when opening and closing the doors. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/ODL-Cordle...-Common-25-in-Actual-24-75-in-x-64-in/3386722


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Mine.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mike, that is so clever and a great solution. Did you make the 
surrounding frame? What other clever ideas do you have? :smile:


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> Mike, that is so clever and a great solution. Did you make the
> surrounding frame? What other clever ideas do you have? :smile:



Nothing special. I just looked everywhere for some kind of shades or blinds. I originally wanted to put a roll down shade. But, the length of the shade would require a roll at the top about 6 inches in diameter and that was unacceptable to me. The only downside to these is if you have lever type handles on the inside. The lever would rub on the blind frame.

The frame is part of the assembly. Go to the link and see the installation directions. The go up in about 15 minutes.

The reason for these is we have a two yorkies and they bark at everything. If kids walked down the street they went crazy (which drove me crazy).


----------



## jackchain (Apr 25, 2017)

blinds in the door is not good you can some changes


----------

